# Polished Bliss: Audi S5 - Midnight Sun in the Morning Sun



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I had not originally planned to write this detail up, but after 24 hours of hard graft over the weekend I was rewarded with soft sunlight this morning during the final wipe down, so out with the camera it was then! To cut a long story short; less than 500 miles on the clock, badly damaged from new by the Audi dealership, fresh from the bodyshop for minor correction. No major headache, but 24 hours needed in total to make it perfect; no compromises allowed. It was polished with Menzerna, and finally protected with the Blackfire twins at 1am this morning...








































































































































Thank you mother nature!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmm... your new car rich?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Corr. Very nice.

Any interior photos?


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw this this morning....absolutely stunning


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> hmmm... your new car rich?


I wish! More than my annual salary x2 lol!  



Jim W said:


> Corr. Very nice.
> 
> Any interior photos?


Added above. :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow!

I want!!!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Superb finish Rich. Sound like the local Audi dealership is generating more income for PB

Was also wondering if you had decided to splash out after noticing the number plate.

Which Blackfire twins are you referring to (Wet diamond + Midnight Sun)?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Stunning!

:thumb:

I am beginning to think you guys have a insider in the local Audi garage.....

....or are they just THAT careless with their customers cars


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

beautiful, top work


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing work as always. Car looks fantastic! Anything special done to the interior?


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! Perfect finish, love the flake pop.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning finish!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Lovely job and a stunning car!

If they bring out an RS5 with 420+ BHP i think it would be one of the most trouser accident indcuing cars on the road!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! what a nice car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning mate! :argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on Rich, my mate has an S5 seriously nice motors and a nice alternative to an E92.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning finish


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

What the.. :speechles

Cant wait for M7 ATW to write you a comment

its supurb. 

Patient: 'Docter, Docter I keep thinking I am a superbly highly polished detailed car'

Docter: 'I never knew an Audi could talk, how did you get in here? Get out'


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta love Blackfire on dark colours eh?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Stunning!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


It would appear so. That along with their complete and utter lack of respect for people after they've parted with their hard earned cash really infuriates me. I will NEVER buy a car from them. They have got to be one of the worst in the UK in my opinion (not Polished Bliss's!)

On a lighter note - the car looked stunning this morning when i came into work - I'd definitely have one, possibly over an RS4 too!


----------



## Chris172 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats amazing mate


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

starvekos said:


> Superb finish Rich. Sound like the local Audi dealership is generating more income for PB
> 
> Was also wondering if you had decided to splash out after noticing the number plate.
> 
> Which Blackfire twins are you referring to (Wet diamond + Midnight Sun)?


Lol, just added my plate as the piccie looked awful with the whole plate blanked out! With regard to the LSPs, yes, Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection followed by Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, then a final wipe down with a new quick detailer we have on test. 



Ojai said:


> Amazing work as always. Car looks fantastic! Anything special done to the interior?


All shuts were initially dusted down with a lambswool duster, then treated to a coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection. The interior glass was cleansed with a new glass cleaner we have on test (two towel method). The plastics were then treated with Werkstat Satin Prot, applied on a MF pad and left to flash off naturally. The leather was cleansed and fed with a coat of Raceglaze Leather Balm, applied on a MF pad and left to flash off naturally. Finally, the carpets and mats were vacuumed, and the pedals given a brush down with Meguiars APC (which cleans them nicely but leaves a safe non-slippery finish). 



rmorgan84 said:


> Lovely job and a stunning car!
> 
> If they bring out an RS5 with 420+ BHP i think it would be one of the most trouser accident indcuing cars on the road!


One of our current contract customers with a 911 has his name down on the list of interested parties - fingers crossed!



Zero Defects said:


> What the.. :speechles
> 
> Cant wait for M7 ATW to write you a comment
> 
> ...


WTF?!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Custom Detailers said:


> Gotta love Blackfire on dark colours eh?


Aye, love it on dark metallics, close to unbeatable in my eyes. However, on dark solid colours I prefer the look pure carnauba's like Raceglaze or Vintage give; a bit more jetting of the colour if you know what I mean.


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Absolutely amazing as always, one day i'll be as good!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just stunning Rich 

Got to drive one of these round Goodwood and all I can say for such a big car it really does motor  and sounds bloody lovely at full chat....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Would you go for a manual of the fancy paddle box as in the one above? I might be old fashioned, but I just can't see how paddles can be as involving in the whole experience of cars like this? Beautiful car though, albeit huge!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Rich great work buddy. The final pictures talk for themselves.
Good to see you're keeping Clark on his toes!!!
Keep up the hard work!!!

:thumb:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I think that'll do nicely!

Looks stunning and the weather showing off your hard work beautifully.

Great work as usual Rich!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous work and pictures:thumb: stunning audi:argie:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Aye, love it on dark metallics, close to unbeatable in my eyes. However, on dark solid colours I prefer the look pure carnauba's like Raceglaze or Vintage give; a bit more jetting of the colour if you know what I mean.


yeh totally agree :thumb:


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent Rich. Stunning pics. Stunning Car. Stunning Detail. Who is better you are clark? Both on an exceptionally high level.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

WOW rich, That audi dealership are making you some serious money with all the damage they are doing to there new cars, car looks absolutely stunning and clark will be proud of you lol.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Kin STUNNING!!!!!!!

Loaded! I am so jealous.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work - I love those cars :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely work and photography Rich!

Finally a break in the weather :thumb:


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

my new pc background, awesome results


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

MUST stop having trouser accidents.

Ive got no undercrackers left :lol:

Stunning


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Rich. Bang up job again!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for all the kind words folks, much appreciated. 



N8KOW said:


> Excellent Rich. Stunning pics. Stunning Car. Stunning Detail. Who is better you are clark? Both on an exceptionally high level.


Clark, by miles. His skill level with the rotary is frankly quite staggering, and whilst working alongside him keeps me on my toes, I would have to get back into it full time for a long time before I could get close to what he can do on heavily defective paint - the recent AC Schnitzer being a great example. :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great job rich love it. pics say it all. just waiting for payday unitll i get my next batch of blackfire stuff.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job there Rich


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!! :thumb:

I really love Blackfire's on black, off next week, feel a BF session coming on lol


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

beautiful...


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Fantastic result man!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:*

I just prepped a gray one and it was almost mint.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the A5 has rocketed to the top of my most wanted list recently - i really think they are lovely and that is easily the best I've seen - finish you have delivered is supreme 

shame I could even dream of running an S5 though.....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers folks, appreciate the feedback. :thumb:


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Lovely 

Bit of a hay choice of word there, hmmm o well, it is awesome


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

:thumb: Very nice work there ...

and a lovely car too


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Black looks amazing when preped like that love it!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow someone has melted a mirror and poured it all over the car, then left it to set.....:lol:

wow...just....wow....


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Crikey that is superb. 

Top notch as usual


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Astounding...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning wet look, great work :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers folks, really appreciate the feedback, and love this comment...



Mike V said:


> Wow someone has melted a mirror and poured it all over the car, then left it to set...


:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

that is stunning! i love the S5!


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Really nice detail! Awesome car too


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work there, Rich :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Really like those especially in black that one looks awesome


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks really very very nice. Extremely good work as always from you guys.

Must get me some of this.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing Finish! This is how a new car should look!:thumb:


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rich,

Absolutely stunning, jaw dropping results on what i class as a "lotto" car!

:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, it looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

fantastic!! both the result and the car, 
I know what is meant by damage to new Audi's, used to deliver to a place in Grimsby called Q8 or some such, the amount of new (as in just off the boat) cars that were in for major repair work was staggering, I saw a brand new 8 with EVERY single panel damaged !! I was told it had broken free on the boat over!! so I asked how the roof had been done!!  the entire car park was littered with damaged NO miles cars!!:doublesho


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Job. Great reflections:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome car! Real softspot for these. 

Great results!


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW!!!
Nice Work


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Not a bad job, Must get some Asda 3in1 Polish if it does that sort of job. I do like the S5's, Saw one the other day in Misano red that looked sexual

Luke


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning results there :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

fantastic work, the car looks superb


----------

